# Savings interest rates



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all

Back again - like a bad penny lol

Can anyone help with the above please - we will be looking for any savings accounts that are offering high interest rates

Can anyone advise any banks/building societies that are offering this please

Regards

hotshop


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi all
> 
> Back again - like a bad penny lol
> 
> ...


the coop banks usually have better rates. Depending on the amount you might be able to negotiate slightly.


----------

